
NimConf 2020 – Online Nim conference - planetis
https://conf.nim-lang.org/
======
treeform
The schedule is live now. [https://conf.nim-lang.org/](https://conf.nim-
lang.org/)

------
planetis
Very exited about this!

Schedule is not published yet, but according to the organizers [1], it will
be, hopefully soon.

[1]: [https://forum.nim-lang.org/t/6428#39774](https://forum.nim-
lang.org/t/6428#39774)

------
planetis
Apparently a hackathon is also going to take place during the conference:
[https://forum.nim-lang.org/t/6394](https://forum.nim-lang.org/t/6394)

------
planetis
As for gamedev talks (the topic that interests me) there will be:

1) Making games quickly in Nim with Nico (12:00 UTC) by impbox

2) Game Boy Advance Development in Nim (14:45 UTC) by exelotl

See you there!

